# Ice fishing poles



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Need ideas to keep my ice fishing poles from getting tangled up . I have several poles I take because I'm taking my family and or friends ice fishing . As of now they all sit in a five gallon bucket or buckets and they are always getting tangle up. Any ideas would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Drill your holes farther apart :mrgreen:

*Edit: Oh you mean in transit. Get some clips that allow you to remove lures / swivels from the main line, unhook them all when you get done fishing and wind it down onto the reel and clip to the bail.


-DallanC


----------



## Hardwater (Sep 14, 2007)

Okee, if you like transporting them in the bucket here is an idea: 

1) Pick up a piece of 2" (inside diameter) PVC pipe. Cut into 5" lengths. Drill a 1/2" inch hole through one wall of the pipe pieces and a smaller hole through the other side. (The 1/2" hole allows you to insert a screw driver to tighten the nut/washer/bolt that you will use to fasten the pipe pieces to the inside of your 5 gallon bucket.) Drill small hole through sidewall of the bucket. Feed the bolt through the 1/2" hole in the pipe, through the smaller hole in the pipe, through the hole in the bucket, slap on a washer, thread on a nut and tighten. If any of the bolt sticks out beyond the nut, trim so it does not grab on anything. If you offset the pipe pieces and place at different heights from the bottom of the bucket, you can get up to eight rod/reel combos in one bucket, held vertically. Now you just slide the handle of the rod into the piece of pipe mounted to the inside wall of your bucket. 

I will try to make time to snap a picture and post...I am not a great technical writer. But look at the picture and you can DIY no problem. 

2) If you like to rig your rods at home so you can fish as soon as you drill the hole, (and to keep fingers warm) try this: Take masking tape (blue, low-stick painters tape is best) and tear off a 2" length. Place your lure (the one you already tied to your line) on the tape and fold the tape over the hook. With the hook covered, it will not tangle on the other rods. Simply remove the tape on the ice and toss in your bucket. I will do this even if I first sink the hook in the padded handle of the rod or one of the line guides. No exposed hook, no tangle. 

3) Once I finish fishing and clean up any mess, I always clip my lures from the poles and place them in a small tackle box. I don't have to ever worry about tangled lines on the trip home. I retie each lure before the next trip, which eliminates line breaking due to wear and tear on the line. I then set the tackle box on the refrigerator so the lures dry out...this extends the life of the lures and keeps them looking great. 

Now I just need to figure out how to get the mouth of the fish on the point of the hook...


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

They make rod socks or whatever for ice fishing rods. Quick and simple.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

^^Yep^^, these are cheap and work just fine.

http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...s-Reels-and-Tipups/prod999901360410/cat114701


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

A friend of mine has attached several PVC sections to the back of his Jet Sled and he places the rods in them. Works well and no tangles.


----------

